# Giant TCR Advanced Team 2008



## dougsullivan (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a chance to buy a used Giant bike with the following components

Campy Euro Wheels
Fizik seat
Campy Record group set

The bike is in excellent condition as the owner a 71 year man has seven other bikes and takes very good care with each. He has a service records of the bike from the time he built it.

The price is $2,200.

This seems like a good buy, no tax no shipoping and I know the owner

Please give me your thoughts

Doug


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

I think that's a steal. Congratulation. Given the fact that he just sold you a high-end bike, I'm curious what are his other six bikes. 

Also, posting a picture of your new bike would be nice.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Yeah I agree....It might be a 2008 model that was always a great bike.


----------

